# saddle and white



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

how would the youngs of a red saddle and a all white homer make? will some come out with full red saddle?


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not likely*



blongboy said:


> how would the youngs of a red saddle and a all white homer make? will some come out with full red saddle?


You could get some that were mismarked saddles and take one of the young back to the original good saddle.

The saddle marking is made up of a few different things and I believe baldhead is just one of those things. I can't remember what all is in them but it's somewhat complicated. 

Never know what's in a white, could be anything or any color. Bull eyed whites are recessive white which can mask anything and colored eyed whites are usually homozygous ash red grizzles.

Bill


----------



## amumtaz (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pie Ball marking*

I agree with Bill. You could get mismarked or perfectly marked saddles. The other possibilities are bell necks, magpies, bald heads, spreads with white flights, or just spreads. Again, they could be perfectly marked or mismarked. We need to know kind of spread white do you have (grizzle or recessive white). If it is recessive white, there could be all kinds of possibilities as cocks carry two additional feather colors under the white and hens carry their true color under those masking white feathers. 

We also need to know which gender is the White bird? The possibilities can be different if they are sex-linked. In addition, we need to know what kind of red is the saddle bird. Is it ash red or recessive red?

Bill, I am not 100% sure on this either but I think the dominance goes from spread with white flights to badge mark, bald head, saddle, magpie, bell neck and white self. I also think that white is easy to put in and very hard to take out. If you breed birds with pie ball marking with spreads I think the ration of pie ball marking would be more than 50%. 

I think magpies come from breeding to perfectly marked bald heads. Eventually they get saddles. The bell necks come from breeding to perfectly marked saddles or magpies. 

This is just my experience.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics.asp


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

Feel free to elaborate.

Why would there be "bell neck" (colored neck) in saddled pigeons(colored saddle)? Is there a relationship?


----------

